# Parlare di altre distribuzioni

## wilma_dammi_la_clava

------ EDIT Cazzantonio -------- thread splitato da qua: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-477955.html --------------

vi ringrazio ora faccio un'altro paio di prove e poi migro a gentoo, cmq per il moderatore, mi sembra che definendosi noialtri tutti utilizzatori dello stesso sistema operativo, che si chiami debian ubuntu gentoo slackware etc ciò che ci accomuna e l'utilizzare GNU/linux, e se qualcuno ha domande a cui da solo non sa rispondersi si rivolge alla community se poi questa si settarizza solo perchè utilizza gentoo o debian e non sono in grado di avere la capacità di dialogare con chi è in cerca d'aiuto e di consiglio anche se proveniente ed utilizzante altre distro, mi spiace ma non è il tread da chiudere ma il moderatore da moderare.. e tutto questo senza far polemica ma semplicemente riportando il fatto che in altri forum di altre distribuzioni toni di questo livello non sono stati mai usati, semmai suonano la loro campana e si dimostrano disponibili... detto ciò grazie a tutti e al massimo domani decido se migrare il tutto a gentoo (cosa assai probabile..) e per un raid 5 sata che file system consigliate...?

----------

## Luca89

 *wilma_dammi_la_clava wrote:*   

> [faccenda blocco thread]

 

Non sono daccordo, qui siamo in un forum gentoo, sostenuto dal progetto gentoo dove forniamo supporto alla distribuzione omonima. Le altre distribuzioni hanno altri forum dedicati quindi perchÃ¨ venire qua? Se hai nel un problema con gentoo vai nel forum gentoo, se hai un problema con ubuntu vai nel forum ubuntu, se hai un problema con windows vai nel forum windows. Non siamo qua a dire "tu non sei gentoo, peggio per te che hai scelto la distribuzione sbagliata, vai da un'altra parte", diciamo semplicemente che questa comunitÃ  Ã¨ dedicata a gentoo, se usi gentoo qua puoi chiedere aiuto altrimenti vai da un'altra parte. Tra l'altro credo sia piÃ¹ facile ottenere aiuto per ubuntu da uno che usa ubuntu anzichÃ¨ da uno che usa un'altra distribuzione, o sbaglio?

 *Quote:*   

>  e per un raid 5 sata che file system consigliate...?

 

Ci dovrebbe essere piÃ¹ di un thread nel forum di discussione, continua in quello.

----------

## makoomba

@wilma_dammi_la_clava

mi pare che nessuno ti abbia censurato il primo intervento, ma il "gentoo" nella barra dell'url dovrebbe ben chiarire il fine di questo forum.

se la discussione continua su altre distro, come nel caso del 3d in oggetto, viene chiusa.

il tono del tuo successivo intervento non sarebbe giustificato neanche nel caso in cui randomaze ti avesse direttamente lockato il 3d, 

limitandosi ad applicare le linee guida.

lo è ancora meno se si considera il fatto che hai ricevuto solo un avvertimento

----------

## fraido

A mio avviso, per quello che può valere, ha ragione wilma_dammi_la_clava, non è possibile, nè educato trattare così chi chiede aiuto. 

Tanto piu' che la domanda iniziale, per quanto magari sbagliata, era inerente a gentoo e quindi valida.

In ogni caso, come ho già detto ad altri RTFM e politiche di chiusura simili, non sono di certo nello spirito GNU/Linux....

invito tutti a riflettere e magari a fare due post in meno...questo forum mi sembrava più attivo quando la gente 

aveva un tono meno "aggressivo". E' sicuramente anche vero che fare il moderatore non deve essere facile, ma

se rispondiamo così a chi chiede aiuto...beh non viene altro da sperare che ci rispondano nello stesso modo quando

saremo noi ad avere bisogno di una mano (magari in un altro settore).

fraido

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

fraido, mi sembra fuori luogo il tuo intervento perche':

a domanda posta haricevuto una risposta;

se ci sono delle regole non vedo perche' non debbano essere rispettate: se questo e' un forum prettamente Gentoo mi sembra corretto che se la discussione esula dalle tematiche di questo forum venga chiusa.

Vedila un po cosi': se andassi alla fiat per avere supporto per la tua mercedes secondo te che risposta riceveresti?

----------

## randomaze

 *fraido wrote:*   

> A mio avviso, per quello che può valere, ha ragione wilma_dammi_la_clava, non è possibile, nè educato trattare così chi chiede aiuto. 

 

Cosí come?

 *Quote:*   

> Tanto piu' che la domanda iniziale, per quanto magari sbagliata, era inerente a gentoo e quindi valida.

 

Infatti ho quotato la sua domanda e la risposta. E se k.gothmog ha dei sistemi che funzionano con quel processore non c'é motivo per cui non funzionino anche a wilma_dammi_la_clava

 *Quote:*   

> invito tutti a riflettere e magari a fare due post in meno...questo forum mi sembrava più attivo quando la gente 
> 
> aveva un tono meno "aggressivo". E' sicuramente anche vero che fare il moderatore non deve essere facile, ma
> 
> se rispondiamo così a chi chiede aiuto...beh non viene altro da sperare che ci rispondano nello stesso modo quando
> ...

 

Anche io invito a riflettere: i server e la banda sono pagati dalla fondazione Gentoo, non da Ubuntu o altri. E questi forum servono per dare supporto a Gentoo. Punto.

Per parlare di linux in generale ci sono altri forum questo é monotematico.

Oltretutto é normale che si vada a chiedere a un utente Gentoo come é fatto il kernel di Ubuntu (ma anche di Suse, di Debian, di Fedora, di Knoppix, di RedHat, di Linspire, di Mandrivia, di Mephis, ...)? Non ti sembra che sia un pó come andare a chiedere in un forum di letteratura francese qual'é la traduzione in spagnolo di precipitevolissimevolmente dato che parliamo tutti lingue derivate dal latino?

----------

## wilma_dammi_la_clava

mi sembrate un pò troppo settarizzati... sembra d'essere 10 anni fa con le diatribe di religone bsd, hurd, unix, kernel monolitico...la mia era una domanda al di là della distro l'oggetto era il kernel 2.6.12 su piattaforma xeon a 64 bit ha problemi nel riconoscere il dual processor?

ho avuto una sponda di risposta negativa, benissimo ora procedo con le mie prove, poi se vanno buche cambio distro che male c'è sempre linux è sempre opensoure sempre community....e come dice fraido, succede di aver bisogno di aiuto alle volte, e di trovarlo dove meno uno se lo aspeta basta chiederlo.... ma sembra che da queste parti, ho usi gentoo ho sei appestato  al punto tale da non meritare nemmeno un dialogo..sarà colpa mia che sono abituato ai forum vari che si occupano di linux ed opensource dove non si guarda alla distro, ma a linux ed alla condivisione delle conoscenze ed esperienze personali che possono aiutare chi inizia ora o chi si trova in difficoltà... 

poi tanto per tranquillizzare i vari mod, ise il server in questione fosse il mi coputer di casa, capirai che m'importava mi divertivo a sezionarlo fino all'infinito ed oltre, e magari ci scrivevo un howto per aiutare chi si trova nella stessa situazione, l'unico neo  e che è un server che manda avanti 200 client, con procedure di pagamenti elettronici, gestionale presenze, gestione dipendenti ed è interconnesso in vpn con le sedi remote sparpagliate per mezza europa ovviamente non è da solo, ma ora come ora zoppicava, ho chiesto aiuto a chi magari usando un'altra distro, aveva una visione diversa della cosa, mi sembra un comportamento normale senno la condivisione del sapere come la si ottiene?

----------

## fraido

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> fraido, mi sembra fuori luogo il tuo intervento perche':
> 
> a domanda posta haricevuto una risposta;
> 
> se ci sono delle regole non vedo perche' non debbano essere rispettate: se questo e' un forum prettamente Gentoo mi sembra corretto che se la discussione esula dalle tematiche di questo forum venga chiusa.
> ...

 

Anche un "vai a quel paese" detto tra le righe è una risposta(non è stato questo il caso). Si tratta di essere meno aggressivi. 

Considerando, visto che vi volete abbarbicare sulle regole, che la sua domanda iniziale era pertinente!

Se vado alla mercedes e chiedo: "...questo problema si presenta anche con la mercedes?" otterrò una risposta tipo: "no questa macchina è assolutamente perfetta, stessa cosa non vale per le altre.". Il thread è poi sfociato nella solita guerra di religione(mi sembra indice tra l'altro di chiusura mentale...chi di noi non ha mai provato un'altra distro?? ...è il bello di linux!) perchè wilma ha malauguratamente accennato al fatto che usa un'altra distro. Se togliesse ubuntu dal suo thread iniziale tutto il resto avrebbe un tono diverso: è questo che io chiamo aggressività. Ovviamente IMHO, però mi pare che anche wilma non sia rimasto molto contento...

fraido

----------

## randomaze

 *fraido wrote:*   

> Il thread è poi sfociato nella solita guerra di religione(mi sembra indice tra l'altro di chiusura mentale...chi di noi non ha mai provato un'altra distro?? ...è il bello di linux!) perchè wilma ha malauguratamente accennato al fatto che usa un'altra distro. Se togliesse ubuntu dal suo thread iniziale tutto il resto avrebbe un tono diverso: è questo che io chiamo aggressività. Ovviamente IMHO, però mi pare che anche wilma non sia rimasto molto contento...

 

No, la sua domanda ha avuto risposta benche ha detto subito che al momento usava ubuntu. Non é vero che chi usa altre distribuzioni puzza.

L'avviso é stato fatto quando la domanda é diventata come sistemare il kernel della sua ubuntu. Ed era un avviso, ma mi rendo conto che ho sbagliato: dovevo chiudere subito il thread.

Ci sono un pó di thread dove si parla di altre distribuzioni, non mi sembra che chi le usa venga trattata appestato, semplicemente per un discorso pratico e razionale qui non si da supporto alle altre distribuzioni, e non vedo nulla di settario in questo. A maggior ragione se "ho un server galattico che gestisce n-mila cose", non mi sembra ragionevole affidarsi a chi parla per sentito dire quando é possibile andare nel forum della tua distribuzione e trovare persone che sanno come gestirla e come é stato patchato il loro kernel.

----------

## makoomba

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> cambia il titolo del tuo post con uno più rilevante... forse la cosa ti stupirà ma è molto più facile che qualcuno che ha le informazioni che cerchi legga il tuo thread se questo ha un titolo attinente che viceversa...  

 

terzo post, un moderatore: in quale parte del testo l'autore è stato invitato a recarsi altrove ?

francamente, mi pare che ci si stia dilungando oltre il dovuto.

----------

## fraido

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> No, la sua domanda ha avuto risposta benche ha detto subito che al momento usava ubuntu. Non é vero che chi usa altre distribuzioni puzza.

 

Mi pare però, per essere onesti, che prima del tuo intervento non si sia discusso moltissimissimo di ubuntu....ma tutti hanno dato, infilandoci qualche frecciatina, delle risposte inerenti a linux/gentoo...Cmq. invece di chiudere il thread, invito wilma a postare la configurazione del kernel, così qualcuno può dargli la mano di cui forse ha realmente bisogno. Ma non dire più che usi ubuntu, anzi scrivi in basso "ubuntu: cacca". 

Il suggerimento di postare la configurazione del kernel mi sembra un pò piu' produttiva di tutta questa discussione. 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> L'avviso é stato fatto quando la domanda é diventata come sistemare il kernel della sua ubuntu. Ed era un avviso, ma mi rendo conto che ho sbagliato: dovevo chiudere subito il thread.

 

Non mi pare. il tuo post è in seguito a quello di k.gothmog, che suggeriva di sistemare il kernel della ubuntu, wilma non ha fatto alcuna richiesta in tal senso. Se vogliamo essere tanto fiscali da chiudere i thread, siamolo anche nel riconoscere quando sono stati fatti gli interventi e da chi...

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ci sono un pó di thread dove si parla di altre distribuzioni, non mi sembra che chi le usa venga trattata appestato, semplicemente per un discorso pratico e razionale qui non si da supporto alle altre distribuzioni, e non vedo nulla di settario in questo. A maggior ragione se "ho un server galattico che gestisce n-mila cose", non mi sembra ragionevole affidarsi a chi parla per sentito dire quando é possibile andare nel forum della tua distribuzione e trovare persone che sanno come gestirla e come é stato patchato il loro kernel.

 

Infatti per un discorso pratico e razionale mi pare che il suo problema non riguardi la distro, bensì come il kernel è stato compilato => il kernel non è gentoo o debian (vedi i vanilla)=> può chiedere una mano per il kernel.   :Wink: 

propongo di risolverla con una birra al bar!  :Very Happy: 

magari dopo gli stress di una giornata pesante...una birra tutti quanti assieme riappacifica....   :Embarassed: 

ciao 

fraido

----------

## fraido

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> terzo post, un moderatore: in quale parte del testo l'autore è stato invitato a recarsi altrove ?
> 
> francamente, mi pare che ci si stia dilungando oltre il dovuto.

 

Ho capito "l'antifona". Cmq credo sia piu' da adulti, invece di spalleggiarsi tra moderatori, riconoscere eventualmente un errore. 

Personalmente per evitare che prosegua questo inutile flame darò (nelle mie capacità, come sempre) una mano a wilma se posta la configurazione del kernel. 

E per terminare io ho solo detto che, a mio avviso, aveva ragione wilma e non un moderatore...me ne assumo le responsabilità del caso.

Non posso dire che ha ragione una persona solo perchè è moderatore.

Mi dispiace ma la penso diversamente.

fraido

----------

## Deus Ex

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> 
> 
> terzo post, un moderatore: in quale parte del testo l'autore è stato invitato a recarsi altrove ?
> 
> francamente, mi pare che ci si stia dilungando oltre il dovuto.

 

Quoto. Non capisco perchè quando i moderatori operano su questo forum, c'è sempre qualcuno che si sente toccato nelle libertà fondamentali. In fondo, mi sembra che non sia stata tolta a nessuno la possibilità di parlare, ma che sia solo richiamata l'attenzione per rientrare In Topic!  :Wink: 

Tutto questo, of course, senza voler polemizzare con nessuno.

----------

## Gaap

Scusate l' OT ma è una cosa che da un po' di tempo mi passa per la testa:

A mio parere, questa è una comunità molto esperta soprattutto in campo gnu/linux, e difficilmente se ne trovano di simili a questa con lo stesso supporto.. vedi debian che ti sbattono i manuali in faccia e tanti saluti.. invece proprio per questo gentoo è diversa, potreai fare 1000 domande stupide e almeno 999 di queste verrannno discusse e affrontate.. ricordiamoci che forse siamo prima nati tutti come "linux user" e in secondo come "utilizzatori di gentoo" ... cerchiamo di allargare la comunità invece di chiuderla.. e se gente viene anche solo interessata per la comunità di supporto che puo' trovare, cerchiamo di farci apprezzare per questo.. in secondo magari apprezzeranno anche la nostra distribuzione... magari parlare un po' più di gnu/linux non sarebbe male.. e tutte le altre comunità vedranno così, come è capace di sbattersi un gentooista!!

think different   :Wink:  (scusate la publicità ma ci stava a pennello)

----------

## fraido

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> Scusate l' OT ma è una cosa che da un po' di tempo mi passa per la testa:
> 
> A mio parere, questa è una comunità molto esperta soprattutto in campo gnu/linux, e difficilmente se ne trovano di simili a questa con lo stesso supporto.. vedi debian che ti sbattono i manuali in faccia e tanti saluti.. invece proprio per questo gentoo è diversa, potreai fare 1000 domande stupide e almeno 999 di queste verrannno discusse e affrontate.. ricordiamoci che forse siamo prima nati tutti come "linux user" e in secondo come "utilizzatori di gentoo" ... cerchiamo di allargare la comunità invece di chiuderla.. e se gente viene anche solo interessata per la comunità di supporto che puo' trovare, cerchiamo di farci apprezzare per questo.. in secondo magari apprezzeranno anche la nostra distribuzione... magari parlare un po' più di gnu/linux non sarebbe male.. e tutte le altre comunità vedranno così, come è capace di sbattersi un gentooista!!
> 
> think different   (scusate la publicità ma ci stava a pennello)

 

Quoto in pieno. E mi permetto di aggiungere che questa è una comunità capillare, competente e attiva! ..basta guardare quante pagine ci sono nel solo forum italiano...allargarsi o anche solo adottare una politica più distensionista nei confronti di altri utenti, significa avere ulteriori "menti" a disposizione per ampliare ancora di più le proprie competenze/capacità... 

Resta sempre fermo il fatto che se uno reputa un post troppo "stupido", semplicemente non risponde...(non è riferito a quanto si è detto qui), così la gente non si sente "umiliata". Onestamente se io fossi in wilma non proverei neppure ad installare gentoo, vista l'accoglienza della sua comunità...

Poi non so voi...

fraido

Tutto questo non vuole fomentare ulteriormente la polemica...è solo il mio punto di vista: "più gente c'è meglio è!" ...vedeteli come eretici da convertire   :Wink: 

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> Scusate l' OT ma è una cosa che da un po' di tempo mi passa per la testa:
> 
> A mio parere, questa è una comunità molto esperta soprattutto in campo gnu/linux, e difficilmente se ne trovano di simili a questa con lo stesso supporto.. vedi debian che ti sbattono i manuali in faccia e tanti saluti.. invece proprio per questo gentoo è diversa, potreai fare 1000 domande stupide e almeno 999 di queste verrannno discusse e affrontate.. ricordiamoci che forse siamo prima nati tutti come "linux user" e in secondo come "utilizzatori di gentoo" ... cerchiamo di allargare la comunità invece di chiuderla.. e se gente viene anche solo interessata per la comunità di supporto che puo' trovare, cerchiamo di farci apprezzare per questo.. in secondo magari apprezzeranno anche la nostra distribuzione... magari parlare un po' più di gnu/linux non sarebbe male.. e tutte le altre comunità vedranno così, come è capace di sbattersi un gentooista!!
> 
> think different   (scusate la publicità ma ci stava a pennello)

 

MA perchè non facciamo un "sottoforum" del tipo "Aiuto per gli utenti delle altre distribuzioni" (sottotitolo: se utilizzate Gentoo imparate a risolvervi (alcuni) problemi da soli !!!) ???

Anche perchè penso che la nostra community sia la più "esperta" .... Una volta un mio amico aveva problemi con una Ubuntu... e i loro forum non sono come i nostri ....

Così aiuteremo gli altri, senza andare contro le linee guida (perchè se ne farebbero di nuove).

Così, IMHO, tutti coloro i quali apprezzeranno l'attività della nostra community, e la bontà e stabilità della nostra distro preferita, passeranno a Gentoo aumentando (potenzialmente) gli introiti (di donazioni etc) a Gentoo...

Sarebbe una specie di pubblicità ... anzi.... una specie di "trappola" per utenti di altre distro... UNA VOLTA ENTRATI DIVENTERANNO GENTOOISTI !!!   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

(P.S. (scusate (forse, se ve ne siete accorti) per l'utilizzo di troppe parentesi)) ...

----------

## cloc3

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> MA perchè non facciamo un "sottoforum" del tipo "Aiuto per gli utenti delle altre distribuzioni" 

 

L'idea è molto simpatica, ma non così facile da attuare.

Si rischierebbe di sommergere i mod di un superalvoro impossibile da gestire.

Già questo esempio manifesta un certo livello di tensione non ben assorbita.

Che senso avrebbe, infatti, aprire discussioni su argomenti specifici di altre distro, come ad esempio, la configurazione adsl di una suse. Tempo fa avevo notato che utilizza addirittura applicazioni diverse dal nostro rp-pppoe.

Comunque servirebbero linee guida estremamente precise anche per questo tipo di subforum.

p.s. però se wilma_... cambiasse almeno il titolo del post, mica farebbe male...

----------

## Gaap

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   
> 
> MA perchè non facciamo un "sottoforum" del tipo "Aiuto per gli utenti delle altre distribuzioni"  
> 
> L'idea è molto simpatica, ma non così facile da attuare.
> ...

 

ci sono certi utenti che utiizzano pero' più distribuzione in dual boot, per esempio me, che ho gentoo e suse..  :Smile:  quindi per spiegare come settare l'adsl da Yast non sarebbe poi così impossibile e vedo che c'è anche molta gente che utilizza molto anche ubuntu.. e quindi molti problemi potrebbero essere risolti.. penso, sarebbe un modo per accrescere anche noi come linux user no?

----------

## randomaze

Cosa c'é di poco chiaro nella frase:

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> i server e la banda sono pagati dalla fondazione Gentoo, non da Ubuntu o altri. E questi forum servono per dare supporto a Gentoo. Punto.
> 
> Per parlare di linux in generale ci sono altri forum questo é monotematico.

 

 :Question: 

Provo con altre parole:

Lo scopo principale di questi forum é fornire supporto a chi usa gentoo, creare una "comunitá di menti" (come ha detto qualcuno) non é nello scopo primario, a meno che non si tratti di "menti che usano Gentoo". Se poi ritenete tutto ció sbagliato postate pure le vostre proposte in questo forum perché modificare la "ragione di esistere" dei forum gentoo non é nelle competenze dei submoderatori italiani. Nonostante in generale abbiamo abbastanza libertá di agire quello di trasformare i forum in "comunitá di menti" o "supporto al mondo" non é certo nelle nostre competenze.

BTW: "comuitá di menti" non mi piace per nulla, non penso che ci siano "menti" ma solo utenti piú o meno esperti.

----------

## wilma_dammi_la_clava

sulle prime direi si ma chi me lo fa fare d'installare una distro la cui community è altamente settarizzata e parte a spron battuto solo perchè chi pone la domanda ATTUALMENTE utilizza un'altra distro.... ma i matrimoni a lunga scadenza si fanno solo con le cose che funzionano e non è il mio caso per lavoro ho installato e mantengo in piedi server con SCO, con solaris con hpux, con suse,con redhat, ora con ubuntu, ma visto che mi sta deludendo in toto (dalla gestione di samba, alla gestione di un raid di solo un terabyte,nulla e nessuno mi vieta di migrare il tutto configurazioni e script d'automazione delle fnzioni ad altra distro) gentoo m'attirava, mi sembrava una valida alternativa a debian e alal sua community (anche quella molto tecnica molto esperta ma poco propensa a instaurare un dialogo... spero fosse diverso qui ma mi sembra di cogliere un barlume di ciò che è in debian, e la cosa è molto spiacevole, per tranquillizzare i mod che son li con la bava alla bocca per chiudere il tread, intanto la gentoo l'ho scaricata, in questa settimana sono via per una serie di conferenze dipresentazione dei nuovi prodotti di adaptec, fujitsu, intel... e purtroppo per me microsoft presenta svista... appena rientro installo gentoo su di un muletto sul quale migro tutte le procedure per un test di funzionalità e poi si passa al bestione..... la questione sul raid sata e in questi termini, nessuno di voi utilizzando raid 5 sata si è accorot di latenze nell'accesso al disco nelle directory esportate via samba? e la stessa domanda che porrò esigendo una risposta all'incaricato adaptec giovedi mattina... oppure per le directory epsortate via samba su di un raid 5 sata, conviene di più xfs o reiserfs come file system? oppure il vecchio è solido ext3... sono domande che esulano dalla distro in utilizzo, sono inerenti a linux sia esso gentoo o debian, slackware o suse, puppylinux o damnsmall linux(che tra l'altro va da dio)...

cmq grazie a tutti ci risentiamo appena rientro e provvedo alla migrazione di un muletto su gentoo.

grazie per la birra sono convinto anch'io che le guerre di religione solo per il nome diverso della distro in uso siano inutli come discutere del sesso degl'angeli... ma una birrozza da operaio al bar non ha mai ucciso nessuno...

Io zona firenze voialtri????..

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *fraido wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   No, la sua domanda ha avuto risposta benche ha detto subito che al momento usava ubuntu. Non é vero che chi usa altre distribuzioni puzza. Mi pare però, per essere onesti, che prima del tuo intervento non si sia discusso moltissimissimo di ubuntu....ma tutti hanno dato, infilandoci qualche frecciatina, delle risposte inerenti a linux/gentoo...

 

No mi pare che solo k.gothmog (la cui antipatia per debian e derivate è ben nota   :Smile:  ) abbia fatto frecciatine. Scambiare la sua opinione per quella di tutti mi sembra totalmente scorretto. Prima di rispondere leggi il thread perbene altrimenti si parla di cose completamente diverse.

 *Quote:*   

> Il suggerimento di postare la configurazione del kernel mi sembra un pò piu' produttiva di tutta questa discussione. 

 

potreste spedirvela via mail o pm? il .config di un kernel è lunghetto e rischia di intasare un thread

 *fraido wrote:*   

>  *makoomba wrote:*   terzo post, un moderatore: in quale parte del testo l'autore è stato invitato a recarsi altrove ?
> 
> francamente, mi pare che ci si stia dilungando oltre il dovuto. 
> 
> Ho capito "l'antifona". Cmq credo sia piu' da adulti, invece di spalleggiarsi tra moderatori, riconoscere eventualmente un errore. 
> ...

 

No il flame l'avete scatenato voi due (te e wilma) scattando preventivamente e senza motivo nei confronti di poche vaghe righe che non lodavano ubuntu. Siete stati prevenuti come se vi aspettaste di essere censurati (come invece non è stato). Questo davvero non mi sembra un comportamento adulto

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> A mio parere, questa è una comunità molto esperta soprattutto in campo gnu/linux, e difficilmente se ne trovano di simili a questa con lo stesso supporto...... (omiss)...... cerchiamo di allargare la comunità invece di chiuderla

 

No è fuori discussione. Ne abbiamo parlato diverse volte e voglio ricordarvi questi punti salienti:

1) Internet è libero e chiunque può aprire un proprio forum... 

2) La gentoo-fundation ha aperto questo forum al solo scopo di dare supporto all'omonima distribuzione

3) Ogni OT (ovvero ogni thread non inerente a gentoo) è tollerato solo nel limite in cui il numero non diventa prevaricante rispetto ai thread di supporto a gentoo

4) Abbiamo già parecchi utenti ed è abbastanza complesso gestire un forum come questo. Allargare le discussioni per diventare un helpdesk generico rischierebbe di aumentare vertiginosamente il numero di post fino a danngeggiare la fruibilità del forum (ovvero il punto 2)

5) Nessuno degli attuali admin e/o moderatori è interessato a sobbarcarsi questo lavoro, e nemmeno la fondazione gentoo a comprare nuove risorse per ampliare il forum. Questo taglia la testa alla discussione.

Ora siccome io sono dell'idea che le regole, una volta stabilite, vanno rispettate e fatte rispettare, ogni volta che compare un thread che parla di altre distro un moderatore deve intervenire (se non lo fanno già altri utenti diligenti del forum). Accettare una richiesta di supporto per altre distro significherebbe accettarle tutte in principio e questo non si può fare per i 5 punti espressi sopra.

Spero che la cosa sia chiara a tutti perché non va a nessuno di tornare sopra un argomento stradiscusso. Fine

Ora vedrò di fare un po' di cut&paste...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Siete andati terribilmente OT

----------

## x-dd

Imho l'errore è alla base, per me nessun forum dovrebbe essere moderato e basta, se mi incontro con delle persone per strada e mi fermo a parlare non ho bisogno del moderatore e non capisco da dove provenga questa malsana abitudine.

Qualcuno sostiene che altrimenti un forum sarebbe un covo di troll, i troll se ignorati si annoiano, invece a molti moderatori sembra che ad ogni intervento repressivo gli si allunghi un po', naturalmente anche i moderatori del forum Gentoo italiano.

Fottetevene delle regole e continuate a parlare di quello che vi pare, prima o poi si stuferanno di chiudere le discussioni.

Ciao belli

----------

## !ico

 *x-dd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Fottetevene delle regole e continuate a parlare di quello che vi pare, prima o poi si stuferanno di chiudere le discussioni.
> 
> Ciao belli

 

credo che tu sia un po' troppo ottimista sul genere umano   :Confused: ...e poi, come già detto da molti, questa non è una strada dove si parla un po' di tutto (ci sono molti forum a riguardo); questo è una sorta di pub/club/associazione/chiamalacomevuoi in cui ci si trova a parlare di gentoo.. se si vuol parlare di altro si può farlo tranquillamente in "strada".

se io dovessi cercare nel forum un problema e non ci fossero i moderatori che invitano ad usare titoli specifici per ii topic, sarebbe un disastro non credi?   :Shocked: 

vabbè, non mi dilungo.. 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## GiRa

Se sei per strada e decidi di andare a chiacchierare con qualcuno in un negozio il negoziante è libero di chiamare le forze dell'ordine se tu non te ne vuoi andare.

Il forum è un favore, non un diritto.

Se a qualcuno non va bene sto forum ne apra uno suo o vada su un altro!

Tra l'altro che è tutta sta voglia di far migrare il mondo a Gentoo? Mica siamo dei venditori!! L'informatico è un po' puttanta: va bene Linux? Metti Linux! Lo stesso vale per Novell, Distribuzioni varie, soluzioni proprietarie e quant'altro.

----------

## thewally

 *x-dd wrote:*   

> Qualcuno sostiene che altrimenti un forum sarebbe un covo di troll, i troll se ignorati si annoiano, 

 

Non sei mai stato iscritto alla MailingList dei LUG, vero?! 

eh eh eh   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Altrimenti non la penseresti così....   :Wink: 

 *x-dd wrote:*   

> invece a molti moderatori sembra che ad ogni intervento repressivo gli si allunghi un po', naturalmente anche i moderatori del forum Gentoo italiano.

 

Durante un'anno abbondante di Gentoo, ho imparato a conoscere questi mods e questo forum, credimi, le critiche sollevate da tè e da altri, sono totalmente gratuite ed infondate

 *x-dd wrote:*   

> Fottetevene delle regole e continuate a parlare di quello che vi pare, prima o poi si stuferanno di chiudere le discussioni.

 

Sembra uno spot di come farsi terra bruciata attorno.

----------

## wilma_dammi_la_clava

scusate ma a me sembra che state travisando, la mia domanda era preventiva al passaggio del server a gentoo, ma sembra che nessuno qui l'abbia capito a me di ubuntu importa il giusto, quello che m'interessa è avere il server performante e funzionante, poi se per una domanda banale del tipo la gentoo supporta i dual xeon 64 bit ht scoppai il finimondo mi sembra che i frequentatori del forum siano settarizzati, pronti allo scontro religioso per la difesa della loro distro...(per ora poi quando troveranno un giochino più bellino...) alla fine non ho chiesto a nessuno di risolvermi il problema il problema è mio e da ex debianista me lo risolvo da me, il .config del kernel non serve postarlo perchè il problema non risiede li, ma e post bootstrap, è quindi so affaracci mia di scoprire cos'è che non funziona, poi se non lo trovo migro a gentoo, se qualcuno legge qualcosa che non sta scritto i casi sono due ho non so scrivere in italiano oppure chi legge parte dal presupposto di leggere una lingua diversa.

manca a mio avviso la tranquillità di dialogo, con chi vuole semplicemente farsi un quadro a priori delle potenziatilità di un'altra distro, delle peculiarità e dei vari aspetti legati a questa distro. non è che se nasci tondo mori quadrato, ma un computer lo spiani e lo reinstalli un milione di volte, perchè si adegua alle nostre esigenze e se nessuno di voi vede nel cambiamento e nella novità, uno stimolo per migliorare se stessi e ciò che li circonda mi spiace ma nessuno di voi e nato gentooista... qualcuno prima usava altra roba, altre distro, non è che è venuta fuori gentoo ed è scoppiata la linuxmania... pensateci... e poi ripartiamo da 0.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *wilma_dammi_la_clava wrote:*   

> la questione sul raid sata e in questi termini, nessuno di voi utilizzando raid 5 sata si è accorot di latenze nell'accesso al disco nelle directory esportate via samba?

 

assicurati che samba sia configurato e allineato con lo stripe size dell'array, altrimenti hai le latenze da te lamentate perchè non c'è sincronismo in fase di lettura/scrittura tra samba e il raid.

 *wilma_dammi_la_clava wrote:*   

> oppure per le directory epsortate via samba su di un raid 5 sata, conviene di più xfs o reiserfs come file system? oppure il vecchio è solido ext3... sono domande che esulano dalla distro in utilizzo, sono inerenti a linux sia esso gentoo o debian, slackware o suse, puppylinux o damnsmall linux

 

riguardo ai filesystem si è discusso lungamente nel forum, ti basta fare una ricerca in tal senso per trovare la risposta alla tua domanda e alle tue esigenze; hai solo l'imbarazzo della scelta.

----------

## otaku

 *wilma_dammi_la_clava wrote:*   

> mi sembra che i frequentatori del forum siano settarizzati, pronti allo scontro religioso per la difesa della loro distro...(per ora poi quando troveranno un giochino più bellino...)

 

La comunità è vasta, ma ben educata e ordinata, per questo c'è tanta documentazione in giro. Queste cose non arrivano dal cielo, è frutto del lavoro di alcune persone, tra cui i moderatori dei vari forum e subforum;

Se io utente gentoo ho un problema vado sul forum gentoo e faccio una ricerca, dovrei trovare quello che cerco,  altrimenti mi ritroverei a scorrere post su post inutili.

Ora non era il caso di scatenare sto pandemonio (a cui ho partecipato per soddisfare il mio egocentrismo) però i MOD esistono proprio per evitare gli OT, tutto qui  :Mr. Green: .

----------

## Gaap

In molte discussioni, chat e altro con altri linux user, è uscito molto spesso che i gentoo users se la "tirassero" e molti di voi avranno gia' notato questo in qualche canale IRC. Il fatto è che noi trattiamo, e provate a negare, le altre distribuzioni come fossero veramente inferiori (mi ci metto io in testa) e questo ovviamente è sbagliato.. nonostante non venga detto publicamente, è una cosa che secondo me ha del vero.. allargare la comunità, secondo me, servirebbe soprattutto a riallacciare i rapporti con altre distribuzioni e con altri sviluppatori/programmatori e la cosa, dal punto di vista dello sviluppo in se' di linux, sarebbe fantastico e porterebbe sicuramente linux qualche passo' più avanti..

----------

## ercoppa

Secondo me si sta fomentando il tutto, vorrei dire solo una cosa:

-user(quindi anche io) limitiamoci a dare risposte come ha fatto !equilibrium

-mod continuare a discutere (mi sembra che le motivazioni per chiudere il 3d siano chiare a tutti) non ha senso: o chiudete o lasciate andare il 3d.

P.s. ogni utente gnu/linux "sfreggia" le altre distro e windows, è nella nostra natura. Ognuno fa una scelta e crede che sia la migliore, finche non si accorge che aveva torto.

----------

## Ic3M4n

me che si aggaancia a quanto detto dai mod. se uno che arriva chiede qualcosa e lo so posso anche pensare di rispondere perchÃ¨ la gentilezza viene prima di tutto. se uno si va a ledere quanto detto da cazzantonio sopra il discorso cambia. io entro in questo forum perchÃ¨ ho necessitÃ  per la mia distribuzione. 

se all'interno di questo forum ci fosse tanta monnezza da non poter distinguere quello che riguarda gentoo da quello che riguarda un'altra distro chi si raccapezza piÃ¹? alla fine il forum sarÃ  destinato a morire per il semplice instaurarsi di una confusione non gestibile. giÃ  adesso Ã¨ difficile far comprendere che una volta risolto un problema bisogna scrivere solved nel titolo.

@x-dd: permettimi di dissentire su tutto quello che hai detto.

----------

## Scen

Ho seguito più o meno tutta la discussione, e mi sembra che ci sia stato uno sfogo collettivo causa stress da calura estiva  :Laughing:  (/me scherzone  :Wink:  )

Per me parlare di altre distribuzioni su un forum dedicato a Gentoo Linux è da limitare il più possibile, certo che se la discussione viene intavolata in modo costruttivo, es. "ho usato la distribuzione X che ha il potentissimo strumento Y per fare l'importantissima operazione Z, in Gentoo in che modo posso effettuare comodamente l'operazione Z?" la cose cambiano  :Rolling Eyes: 

Riguardo ai commenti di qualcuno che in questo forum i mods sono "cattivi" e gli utenti "se la tirano" perchè usano Gentoo..... per me i mods di questo forum sono dei santi (fosse per me eliminerei il 90% dei post fatti da utenti che non leggono minimamente le linee guida e non fanno una minima ricerca nel forum  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) e fanno bene il loro lavoro, e l'utenza Gentoo generalmente ha delle conoscenze/competenze sopra la media, in quanto la distribuzione richiede di IMPARARE e CONOSCERE.

[OT]

@wilma_dammi_la_clava: dove l'hai sentito" settarizzati"?  :Shocked: 

[/OT]

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *x-dd wrote:*   

> Imho l'errore è alla base, per me nessun forum dovrebbe essere moderato e basta, se mi incontro con delle persone per strada e mi fermo a parlare non ho bisogno del moderatore e non capisco da dove provenga questa malsana abitudine.

 

Davvero malsana... intendo la tua opinione   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

Non scherziamo per favore. Il forum non è tuo x-dd e le regole ci sono che ti piaccia o meno. Se vuoi aprire un tuo forum senza regole sei liberissimo ma il paragone con la strada mi sembra totalmente campato in aria   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *x-dd wrote:*   

> Qualcuno sostiene che altrimenti un forum sarebbe un covo di troll, i troll se ignorati si annoiano, invece a molti moderatori sembra che ad ogni intervento repressivo gli si allunghi un po', naturalmente anche i moderatori del forum Gentoo italiano.

 

Invece per ora i troll come te sono pochi. Vorremmo mantenere questa bassa statistica.

Vorrei inoltre degli esempi di post repressivi. Se guardo in basso devo davvero averne fatti parecchi...   :Laughing: 

 *x-dd wrote:*   

> Fottetevene delle regole e continuate a parlare di quello che vi pare, prima o poi si stuferanno di chiudere le discussioni.
> 
> Ciao belli

 Non mi sembra un modo civile di fare. Nessuno ti impedisce di "fottertene" delle regole ma sappi che ad andare avanti su questa strada ci sono delle conseguenze. Per fortuna non sono gravissime... vieni semplicemente interdetto dal forum... niente punizioni  corporali quindi.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Liberissimo di fare le tue scelte ma non stupirti se "fottendotene" delle regole finisci per essere bannato... per favore non ci accusare di repressione.  :Rolling Eyes: 

@TUTTI:

A breve verranno leggermente modificate le linee guida per rendere chiaro e lampante un concetto che forse finora era rimasto tra le righe. Ci scusiamo per questa nostra eventualme mancanza e rimediamo ribadendo una volta per tutte la politica del forum gentoo su questo argomento.

----------

## Onip

ma che genere di discorsi sono? La Gentoo foundation ci ospita (e ci da un OS) aggratis? Allora non vedo perchè approfittare di queste risorse per problemi che altri (= altre distribuzioni) hanno, quando questi stessi *altri* hanno messo a disposizione dei propri utenti risorse specifiche. Il banner che appare all'inizio della pagina mi sembra abbastanza autoesplicativo: Gentoo discussion forums. Non è un problema di arroganza, ma semplicemente di opportunità. Io ho utilizzato anche un'altra distribuzione, ma non mi sarei mai sognato di chiedere supporto qui. In altri luoghi aiuto (e volentieri), per quanto possibile, utenti linux in generale senza badare alla distribuzione

Senza contare il fattore praticità: probabilmente uno che utilizza SuSE (= Ubuntu, Fedora, Knoppix, ... ) saprà meglio risolvere i problemi di un utilizzatore di tale distro rispetto ad un altro che, probabilmente, non l'avrà mai presa in mano. Anche nella configurazione del kernel le cose potrebbero essere diverse, il patchset della distribuzione X non è detto che coincida con quello (quelli) di gentoo.

I mod sono fondamentali per mantenere la pulizia e l'ordine del forum (purtroppo l'uomo non ha ancora imparato ad autoregolarsi, men che meno nel mondo del web dove i freni, si sa, si rilassano). Pulizia e Ordine che sono doti di prima importanza per una conultazione efficace dei contenuti.

Byez

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> In molte discussioni, chat e altro con altri linux user, è uscito molto spesso che i gentoo users se la "tirassero" e molti di voi avranno gia' notato questo in qualche canale IRC. 

 

non nei canali IRC ufficiali (quelli su Freenode), perchè c'è massima tolleranza anche per chi usa distro diverse; tant'è che sul chan italiano ci sono user che utilizzano altre distro, ricevono aiuti/consigli (nel limite del possibile) e hanno scelto di stare nel chan proprio perchè ci sono persone competenti che danno aiuti a prescindere dalla distro. i chan NON ufficiali non fanno testo, ne possono essere presi ad esempio come entità rappresentativa di tutta la community Gentoo.

ovviamente forum != IRC.

----------

## drumpaul

Vorrei dire, senza accanirmi contro l'una o l'altra parte, che semplicemente se una distribuzione si rivela affidabile o comunque con buone potenzialitÃ  quali gentoo e se le persone dei forum sono competenti un utente con un minimo di zucca non si fa tanto influenzare da dicerie o da qualche risposta un po' azzardata del primo che passa, perchÃ© alla fin fine se uno utilizza linux (nella fattispecie gentoo) magari per scopi anche diversi dal divertimento, guarda al lato pratico.

Infatti faccio notare che sin da subito, ma anche dopo lo scoppio della discussione, l'idea di wilma Ã¨ rimasta la medesima: "gentoo la provo checcÃ© ne diciate".

Anche io stesso alcune volte trovo delle risposte che possono sembrarmi un po' "spregiative" delle mie 'poche' conoscenze, ma bisogna dire che Ã¨ molto facile fraintendere il tono di un messaggio visto che Ã¨ solo scritto... e comunque sia, tornando alla mia esperienza personale, sono pochissime le volte in cui facendo riferimento a questo forum non ho trovato risposte o trovato delle risposte poco soddisfacenti!

Quindi "bella" la discussione ma penso che ormai ci sia poco altro da dire a riguardo.

Ciao!

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pulizia e Ordine che sono doti di prima importanza per una conultazione efficace dei contenuti.
> 
> Byez

 

Quoto in pieno.

Ci vuole ORDINE E PULIZIA !!!   :Wink: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Deus Ex

 *wilma_dammi_la_clava wrote:*   

> mi sembra che i frequentatori del forum siano settarizzati, pronti allo scontro religioso per la difesa della loro distro...(per ora poi quando troveranno un giochino più bellino...)

 

Non è scritto fa nessuna parte che un forum debba essere frequentato. Se uno non si trova bene, è liberissimo di andarsene. Qui ci sono regole: vanno rispettate, come in tutti i "giochini" (che si chiamino Gentoo, SuSE, Fedora, etc.).

 *otaku wrote:*   

> La comunità è vasta, ma ben educata e ordinata, per questo c'è tanta documentazione in giro. Queste cose non arrivano dal cielo, è frutto del lavoro di alcune persone, tra cui i moderatori dei vari forum e subforum;
> 
> 

 

Quoto totalmente.

----------

## Gaap

Dico soltanto, visto che si sta' parlando di un OS e di una distribuzione open, per quale motivo non si dovrebbe affrontare l'argomento in modo più "open", mentalmente parlando?

----------

## Deus Ex

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> Dico soltanto, visto che si sta' parlando di un OS e di una distribuzione open, per quale motivo non si dovrebbe affrontare l'argomento in modo più "open", mentalmente parlando?

 

IMHO, ci sono posti diversi per farlo. Ok, Gentoo è sorella di Ubuntu, SuSE, etc, ma è come se andassi su un forum che parla di Formula Uno a parlare della Parigi-Dakar. Sempre di auto si tratta no? Ma il discorso sarebbe fuori luogo. Se invece vai su un forum dove si parla di automobilismo, allora puoi parlare sia di Ferrari che di Volkswagen senza problemi.

Ripeto, IMHO, è questione di regole da rispettare. Punto. Se qui ci sono certe regole _nessuno_, neppure i moderatori, possono disattenderle. E' per questo allora, che mi permetto di rispondere che non è questione di apertura mentale, ma solo di luogo inadatto. Su IRC, come qualcuno ha già detto, le cose cambiano, dato che un forum è diverso da una chat, pur se il chan è comunque #gentoo. D'altronde esiste un chan #linux apposta. Come del resto esistono fior fiori di forum su Linux "in generale". 

Secondo me, quindi, la discussione, per come è stata generata, è nata solo da un fraintendimento sul metodo adottato in questo forum. Il resto, lo risolve una birra  :Wink: 

----------

## Gaap

 *Deus Ex wrote:*   

>  *Gaap wrote:*   Dico soltanto, visto che si sta' parlando di un OS e di una distribuzione open, per quale motivo non si dovrebbe affrontare l'argomento in modo più "open", mentalmente parlando? 
> 
> IMHO, ci sono posti diversi per farlo. Ok, Gentoo è sorella di Ubuntu, SuSE, etc, ma è come se andassi su un forum che parla di Formula Uno a parlare della Parigi-Dakar. Sempre di auto si tratta no? Ma il discorso sarebbe fuori luogo. Se invece vai su un forum dove si parla di automobilismo, allora puoi parlare sia di Ferrari che di Volkswagen senza problemi.
> 
> Ripeto, IMHO, è questione di regole da rispettare. Punto. Se qui ci sono certe regole _nessuno_, neppure i moderatori, possono disattenderle. E' per questo allora, che mi permetto di rispondere che non è questione di apertura mentale, ma solo di luogo inadatto. Su IRC, come qualcuno ha già detto, le cose cambiano, dato che un forum è diverso da una chat, pur se il chan è comunque #gentoo. D'altronde esiste un chan #linux apposta. Come del resto esistono fior fiori di forum su Linux "in generale". 
> ...

 

Non sto' discutendo le regole, ma solo il fatto che l'unico obbiettivo che si dovrebbe porre questo forum, dovrebbe essere quello di portare avanti il progetto linux in qualunque forma esso sia, o sbaglio? penso che l'importante sia l'affermarsi e lo sviluppo di linux, e che gentoo venga in secondo posto visto le priorità..

----------

## Scen

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> l'unico obbiettivo che si dovrebbe porre questo forum, dovrebbe essere quello di portare avanti il progetto linux in qualunque forma esso sia, o sbaglio?

 

Sbagli: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-83375.html , punto n°6

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> penso che l'importante sia l'affermarsi e lo sviluppo di linux, e che gentoo venga in secondo posto visto le priorità

 

Ti sei fissato, eh?  :Razz:   :Wink: 

Si chiama GENTOO FORUMS, non LINUX FORUMS. Nei post precedenti abbondano gli esempi a riguardo, io chiudo qui, 'notte  :Cool: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> Non sto' discutendo le regole, ma solo il fatto che l'unico obbiettivo che si dovrebbe porre questo forum, dovrebbe essere quello di portare avanti il progetto linux in qualunque forma esso sia, o sbaglio? penso che l'importante sia l'affermarsi e lo sviluppo di linux, e che gentoo venga in secondo posto visto le prioritï¿½..

 

l'unico obbiettivo che si Ã¨ posto questo forum, come specificato nelle [url="https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-23640.html"]FAQ[/url] Ã¨ questo  *Quote:*   

> The forum is being created to extend the support for Gentoo Linux.

 

quindi anche la sezione italiana credo sia giusto che si adatti a quanto detto da chi fornisce la banda e lo spazio sui computer dato che attualmente questo Ã¨ il quarto forum piÃ¹ grande per numero di messaggi tra quelli presenti in internet. Ã¨ un costo che si sobbarca la fondazione gentoo, e dovremmo essere giÃ  grati per quanto riceviamo senza pretendere il sangue dei nostri benefattori.

basta dare un semplice sguardo al link "statistiche" presente in alto nel menÃ¹ per rendersi conto della mole di dati di cui stiamo discutendo.

```
Numero di messaggi     3377876     

Messaggi per giorno     2172.27

Numero di argomenti    459642    

Argomenti per giorno    295.59

Numero di utenti    117815
```

----------

## Gaap

 *Scen wrote:*   

>  *Gaap wrote:*   l'unico obbiettivo che si dovrebbe porre questo forum, dovrebbe essere quello di portare avanti il progetto linux in qualunque forma esso sia, o sbaglio? 
> 
> Sbagli: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-83375.html , punto n°6
> 
>  *Gaap wrote:*   penso che l'importante sia l'affermarsi e lo sviluppo di linux, e che gentoo venga in secondo posto visto le priorità 
> ...

 

Boh, al di là comunque delle regole che non condivido ma rispetto, mi sembra che ci sia un idea totalmente sbagliata di cosa sia importante e cosa no..

----------

## Deus Ex

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Boh, al di là comunque delle regole che non condivido ma rispetto, mi sembra che ci sia un idea totalmente sbagliata di cosa sia importante e cosa no..

 

Il fatto che tu le rispetti, ancorchè tu non le condivida, ti fa onore. Tuttavia nessuno ti lega con la forza a questo forum, per cui credo che tu sia libero di fruirne per quanto e come ti pare  :Wink: 

Personalmente, ho frequentato forum che inizialmente mi interessavano, ma che poi, vuoi per svariate ragioni, non ho più guardato, persino perchè non condividevo certe idee che si erano sviluppate in essi: allora me ne sono andato, senza voler cambiare le regole, come qualcuno vorrebbe fare qui (che non è il tuo caso).

Questo solo per dire che ognuno è libero in questo posto, finchè si rispettano le norme dettate dalla fondazione.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> Non sto' discutendo le regole, ma solo il fatto che l'unico obbiettivo che si dovrebbe porre questo forum, dovrebbe essere quello di portare avanti il progetto linux in qualunque forma esso sia, o sbaglio? penso che l'importante sia l'affermarsi e lo sviluppo di linux, e che gentoo venga in secondo posto visto le priorità..

 

mi spieghi queste priorità?   :Rolling Eyes: 

sarei curioso di sapere quali sono.

----------

## Gaap

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *Gaap wrote:*   Non sto' discutendo le regole, ma solo il fatto che l'unico obbiettivo che si dovrebbe porre questo forum, dovrebbe essere quello di portare avanti il progetto linux in qualunque forma esso sia, o sbaglio? penso che l'importante sia l'affermarsi e lo sviluppo di linux, e che gentoo venga in secondo posto visto le priorità.. 
> 
> mi spieghi queste priorità?  
> 
> sarei curioso di sapere quali sono.

 

Lo sviluppo di linux come sistema libero e indipendente e l'affermazione dell' opensource come mentalità di sviluppo di applicazioni libere e sicure non sono una priorità?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> Lo sviluppo di linux come sistema libero e indipendente e l'affermazione dell' opensource come mentalità di sviluppo di applicazioni libere e sicure non sono una priorità?

 

sì, ma spiegami il nesso tra quello che hai appena affermato e il forum italiano di gentoo.org

----------

## Gaap

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *Gaap wrote:*   Lo sviluppo di linux come sistema libero e indipendente e l'affermazione dell' opensource come mentalità di sviluppo di applicazioni libere e sicure non sono una priorità? 
> 
> sì, ma spiegami il nesso tra quello che hai appena affermato e il forum italiano di gentoo.org

 

Che se tutte le distribuzioni non si facessero i "fatti loro" e si dassero magari una mano visto le grosse differenze di preparazione nelle varie comunità, tutto questo porterebbe ad una forte crescita di linux e una specie di "unificazione" degli sforzi..

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> Che se tutte le distribuzioni non si facessero i "fatti loro" e si dassero magari una mano visto le grosse differenze di preparazione nelle varie comunità, tutto questo porterebbe ad una forte crescita di linux e una specie di "unificazione" degli sforzi..

 

parole sante, ma la storia più o meno recente di Linux e delle sue distribuzioni è costellata di episodi di reciproca intolleranza tra gli utilizzatori di diverse distribuzioni.

io penso una cosa: che la convergenza sia un'ottima cosa, ma che per la limitatezza dell'uomo non sia una strada percorribile. ho quindi scelto la mia distribuzione preferita, e adesso mi sto guardando comunque in giro, per capire dove le altre distribuzioni sono migliori. una volta capito questo, mi dedico al porting di quelle feature che trovo "scarse" in Gentoo.

così non scateno guerre di religione, non sono tenuto a confrontarmi con debianisti, e contribuisco, anche se in modo marginale, allo sviluppo di questa distribuzione.

puoi essere certo che se tutti facessero così la convergenza sarebbe la naturale evoluzione delle distribuzioni

----------

## Gaap

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Gaap wrote:*   Che se tutte le distribuzioni non si facessero i "fatti loro" e si dassero magari una mano visto le grosse differenze di preparazione nelle varie comunità, tutto questo porterebbe ad una forte crescita di linux e una specie di "unificazione" degli sforzi.. 
> 
> parole sante, ma la storia più o meno recente di Linux e delle sue distribuzioni è costellata di episodi di reciproca intolleranza tra gli utilizzatori di diverse distribuzioni.
> 
> io penso una cosa: che la convergenza sia un'ottima cosa, ma che per la limitatezza dell'uomo non sia una strada percorribile. ho quindi scelto la mia distribuzione preferita, e adesso mi sto guardando comunque in giro, per capire dove le altre distribuzioni sono migliori. una volta capito questo, mi dedico al porting di quelle feature che trovo "scarse" in Gentoo.
> ...

 

Vero, io non dico che tutte le distribuzioni si dovrebbero fondere perchè questo, oltre che sbagliato, porterebbe ad una omologazione dell'utente linux, che finora ha sempre saputo pensare con la propria testa.

Ad esempio, se io: sviluppatore di OpenSuse (comunità da poco open), decidessi che Yast ha raggiunto un tale livello di completezza da poter diventare una "bandiera" all'interno di linux, non farei altro che cercare, con tutte le mie forze e le mie conoscenze, di portare questo tool di sistema anche su altre distribuzioni. Il fatto che poi venga accettato è un' altra questione.

Oppure, come sviluppatore e tester di portage: potrei provare a implementare questo sistema di "installazione" dei pacchetti anche su altri sistemi e la cosa non sarebbe male: scegliere tra un progr. compilato ed uno sorgente.

Ovviamente, da solo la cosa sarebbe mooolto difficile da fare. Ma vi immaginate cosa succederebbe se si dialogasse di più tra le diverse distribuzioni? penso che non sarebbe affatto una cosa cattiva e neanche un male per linux.. ovviamente questa è un utopia, che almeno adesso non sarà attuabile, ma si potrebbe provare no? in fondo i veri cambiamenti partono dalle rivoluzioni.. sbaglio?

----------

## Luca89

CiÃ² di cui parli credo che esuli dall'argomento di questo topic, sullo sviluppo unitario Ã¨ una pratica che giÃ  viene utilizzata, per esempio quando uno sviluppatore gentoo nel pacchettizzare un software trova delle difficoltÃ  ed Ã¨ costretto a patchare il sorgente, solitamente va a notificare la patch agli sviluppatori del software in modo tale che anche le altre distribuzioni possono beneficiarne. Mi Ã¨ capitato spesso anche a me, che non sono uno sviluppatore. 

Inoltre spesso puoi notare nelle patch che vengono applicate ai pacchetti gentoo il suffisso debian o fedora, significa che quella patch Ã¨ stata applicata da un altro team di un altra distribuzione e poichÃ¨ Ã¨ ritenuta valida viene applicata anche su gentoo.

La collaborazione tra i sviluppatori delle varie distribuzioni c'Ã¨, non vedo tutti i problemi che hai menzionato tu. Inoltre considera il fatto che le distribuzioni non devono scrivere software ma semplicemente pacchettizzarlo, quindi  piÃ¹ di quella che c'Ã¨ giÃ  ora che tipo di collaborazione vuoi?

----------

## Gaap

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> CiÃ² di cui parli credo che esuli dall'argomento di questo topic, sullo sviluppo unitario Ã¨ una pratica che giÃ  viene utilizzata, per esempio quando uno sviluppatore gentoo nel pacchettizzare un software trova delle difficoltÃ  ed Ã¨ costretto a patchare il sorgente, solitamente va a notificare la patch agli sviluppatori del software in modo tale che anche le altre distribuzioni possono beneficiarne. Mi Ã¨ capitato spesso anche a me, che non sono uno sviluppatore. 

 

Di questo non ero pienamente a conoscenza.

 *Quote:*   

> Inoltre spesso puoi notare nelle patch che vengono applicate ai pacchetti gentoo il suffisso debian o fedora, significa che quella patch Ã¨ stata applicata da un altro team di un altra distribuzione e poichÃ¨ Ã¨ ritenuta valida viene applicata anche su gentoo.
> 
> 

 

Non ho capito questo passaggio, potresti spiegarmi meglio come funziona la cosa?

 *Quote:*   

> La collaborazione tra i sviluppatori delle varie distribuzioni c'Ã¨, non vedo tutti i problemi che hai menzionato tu. Inoltre considera il fatto che le distribuzioni non devono scrivere software ma semplicemente pacchettizzarlo, quindi  piÃ¹ di quella che c'Ã¨ giÃ  ora che tipo di collaborazione vuoi?

 

Io, dalla mia poca esperienza, di collaborazione ne ho vista ben poca, anche perchè molto spesso il lavoro di qualcun'altro viene criticato anche in modo aperto.

Prendo un attimo un esempio: Parto dal fatto che l'unica "pecca", se così si puo' chiamare, di gentoo è la fase di installazione che risulta troppo complicata. Non entrando in merito alla cosa specifica, ma sarebbe difficile utilizzare altri tipi di installazione magari tramite anaconda o yast (ovviamente con uno sviluppo ufficiale (conosco l'esistenza di qualche distribuzione gentoo based con installer grafico(vlos)))? la cosa non risulterebbe un notevole sviluppo di gentoo? magari porterebbe anche qualcun'altro su questa distribuzione. Oppure, il fatto che la gestione dei pacchetti su distribuzioni rpm o debian based non sia ancora al livello di portage che invece sebra essere forse lo strumento più in "forma" del momento? Sarebbe così fuori di testa provare ad unire ciò che evidentemente funziona in una e nell'altra per cercare di creare qualcosa di più completo?

spero di non essere stato contorto nella spiegazione.

----------

## x-dd

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Bla bla

 

----------

## x-dd

 *x-dd wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   Bla bla 

 

Edit:

Per le punizioni corporali, visto che è la seconda volta che mi sfidi, stavolta pubblicamente, se capiti a Roma e hai voglia di mettere in atto quello che minacci lasciami un pvt che ci mettiamo d'accordo.

E tu saresti un moderatore..... poveri noi

----------

## randomaze

 *x-dd wrote:*   

>  *x-dd wrote:*    *Cazzantonio wrote:*   Bla bla  
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Per le punizioni corporali, visto che è la seconda volta che mi sfidi, stavolta pubblicamente, se capiti a Roma e hai voglia di mettere in atto quello che minacci lasciami un pvt che ci mettiamo d'accordo.
> ...

 

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Non mi sembra un modo civile di fare. Nessuno ti impedisce di "fottertene" delle regole ma sappi che ad andare avanti su questa strada ci sono delle conseguenze. Per fortuna non sono gravissime... vieni semplicemente interdetto dal forum... niente punizioni  corporali quindi.  
> 
> Liberissimo di fare le tue scelte ma non stupirti se "fottendotene" delle regole finisci per essere bannato... per favore non ci accusare di repressione.  

 

Io non vedo nessuna sfida e, sopratutto, nessuna minaccia se non il normale avviso che, se non rispetti le regole (bada bene: si parla di rispettarle, non di condividerle) c'é il ban. Non mi sembra abbia detto nulla di paricolarmente anormale o cattivo.

In ogni caso, direi che prima di peggiorare ulteriormente con i toni chiudo il il thread. Peraltro avevo detto qualche pagina fa che l'essere "supporto a gentoo e non ad altri" non era un argomento da discutere con noi, semmai con i site admin.

----------

## Earthwings

Found in the bin and recycled  :Smile: 

----------

## x-dd

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Found in the bin and recycled 

 

thanks

----------

## randomaze

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Found in the bin and recycled 

 

Thank you Earthwing... now I can close it!

----------

